# 2012 Red Dawn remake



## Ames (Sep 18, 2012)

oh shit nigger what are you doing

[video=youtube;nGoe7BdGdlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGoe7BdGdlg[/video]

Remaking one of the shittiest movies in existence?  
Does it help that they replaced those Soviet commie bastards with North Koreans?  Oh joy, now we can be racist against those damn gooks instead!

Movie industry is going full retard.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 18, 2012)

Welp. It's 2012...and Hollywood is officialy out of ideas. 

Seriously, War of the Worlds was more probable than this movie.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Sep 19, 2012)

weird, I remember a long time ago hearing about it but they were using Chinese forces (unless I was mistaken) and I heard it got cancelled. Anyway, I actually liked the original Red Dawn a lot, and I have high hopes for this one (though not sure if it will be very good at all). Also, this isnt anyway racist, the North Korean government is no ally with the U.S. It is more than likely that they could attack (whether it be anywhere near as successful as in the movie is another thing completely).

Butterfly: How in the hell is a movie about aliens coming to earth and killing everyone more probable than one country attacking the other? I know it was sarcastic but come on man X3


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 19, 2012)

Yea, they filmed this in Detroit a while ago. Originally it was going to be the Chinese, which at least is somewhat more probable, but the Chinese goberment threw a damn fit, and in order to market to the vast Chinese market, they changed it to NK (They could have just changed it to NK ONLY in the Chinese market). The idea that the DPRK could mount an actual takeover of the US is ridiculous on many levels. Also, the idea that an EMP bomb could cause that much damage to the US military to allow a North Korean takeover is stupid, as well as the likelihood that the DPRK could make such a weapon.

Also, the movie almost wasn't made due to funding and other reasons but had life breathed back into it a little while ago.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 19, 2012)

FenrirUlv said:


> Butterfly: How in the hell is a movie about aliens coming to earth and killing everyone more probable than one country attacking the other? I know it was sarcastic but come on man X3



Let me dream...


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 19, 2012)

FenrirUlv said:


> Butterfly: How in the hell is a movie about aliens coming to earth and killing everyone more probable than one country attacking the other? I know it was sarcastic but come on man X3



Actually, it's way more probable that an advanced alien race would have the firepower to take over our planet. And likely they wouldn't even have to touch the ground, they'd just bombard us until we were dead.

It's far less probable that a country that can't even launch a satellite into orbit could build an EMP to knock out the US's military, AND get it close enough to us to launch it while avoiding detection.

Also, inb4 Aetius.


----------



## NewYork (Sep 19, 2012)

FenrirUlv said:


> Butterfly: How in the hell is a movie about aliens coming to earth and killing everyone more probable than one country attacking the other? I know it was sarcastic but come on man X3




I can name a few alien movies that were pretty darn probable. They're not the big blockbuster vehicles like Independence Day or The Day the Earth Stood Still remake, but The Invasion and Monster were pretty realistic; like if a real biological invasion of an interstellar species were to invade. And the new Stephanie Meyer boom movie The Host looks promising. Looks better than the other film series based off a Meyer book that I dare not mention.

Still way more realistic settings than an American invasion of North freakin Korea. They can barely feed their own people, how can they invade the Pacific Coast? Might see it only because Josh Peck is in it and I did like the original with Patrick Swayze.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Sep 19, 2012)

NewYork said:


> I can name a few alien movies that were pretty darn probable. They're not the big blockbuster vehicles like Independence Day or The Day the Earth Stood Still remake, but The Invasion and Monster were pretty realistic; like if a real biological invasion of an interstellar species were to invade. And the new Stephanie Meyer boom movie The Host looks promising. Looks better than the other film series based off a Meyer book that I dare not mention.
> 
> Still way more realistic settings than an American invasion of North freakin Korea. They can barely feed their own people, how can they invade the Pacific Coast? Might see it only because Josh Peck is in it and I did like the original with Patrick Swayze.



Realistic is different than probable :/


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 15, 2012)

The _only_ reason why I brought this... thread back, the _only_ reason why I even bothered, is because of the following reason:

I discovered that *Josh Peck* is in that movie.

The guy on the left...






was this kid:














I freaked out (I already knew about his weight loss. It's the movie role he's landed that took me by surprise).


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 15, 2012)

^ Omg.  Another reason this movie is hilarious.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like he lost a little to much weight


----------



## Makarov (Nov 16, 2012)

JamesB said:


> oh shit nigger what are you doing
> 
> [video=youtube;nGoe7BdGdlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGoe7BdGdlg[/video]
> 
> ...



A: The originally movie was awesome 
B: It was originally filmed with China being the invader. But, it pissed too many people off, so the company made them change it in post to Koreans...
C: If this movie is racist does that make Dances with Wolves racist (foreign jingoist invaders)? 
D: If you really think Red Dawn was the shitest movie in existence you haven't seen many movies...


----------



## Lobar (Nov 16, 2012)

Red Dawn is such a period piece of Red Scare paranoia that I'm amazed someone even thought to remake it.  The plot was tailored to cater to right-wing conspiracies back _then_; if the remake is at all popular then it's only more evidence that the right's mode of thinking has not progressed at all since then.

I'm not going to see it, but I may drive through the parking lot on the night of the premiere to count Infowars.com bumper stickers.


----------

